# Over/Under turkey rigs



## southGAlefty (Feb 4, 2010)

Anybody hunt with an over/under? If so post some pictures, I'd like to do a project on an over/under turkey killer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2010)

I've always thought an over/under would be the ultimate turkey gun. One barrell with a more open pattern for those close shots and the other super tight that would reach out there and get him.


----------



## Thebody (Feb 4, 2010)

I had the same idea with a Miroku O/U that I had laying around.  The problem I had was that I had 28 inch barrels with fixed chokes.  I would have had to have sleeves inserted and then work with two chokes to pattern and the point of aim might be a little different due to the lower barrel.  

I am still going to try it, but I have it on the back burner for now.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 4, 2010)

Thebody said:


> Miroku O/U.



Do that to a cheap O/U. Miroku can be a really nice gun.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2010)

Browning Cynergy 3.5" with 26" barrels.  Rhino .670 on top and .680 on bottom.  I've had sling swivel studs put on it since this picture was taken.


----------



## dwills (Feb 4, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Browning Cynergy 3.5" with 26" barrels.  Rhino .670 on top and .680 on bottom.  I've had sling swivel studs put on it since this picture was taken.



WHOA!!!  Now that's what I call a turkey gun. Now, all you need is a nice red dot and you'll be set!


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 4, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Browning Cynergy 3.5" with 26" barrels.  Rhino .670 on top and .680 on bottom.  I've had sling swivel studs put on it since this picture was taken.



If money was no object, that's the gun I'd be shooting, but in 20ga.  Those guns just seem to point so well, and the light weight would be a blessing on those days when you end up a long way from the truck


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes sir that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 10, 2010)

1st, Stoeger Condor 12ga. , back bored to 740 w/ forcing cone work on both barrels w/ Rob Roberts .665 tubes on both barrels
2nd, Stoeger Condor 20ga., forcing cone work on both barrels, & polished barrels, w/ Angle Port .550 tubes on both barrels
3rd, Remington/Spartan SPR310 12ga. with forcing cone work on both barrels, w/ Angle Port .660 tubes on both barrels


----------



## boothy (Feb 10, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Browning Cynergy 3.5" with 26" barrels.  Rhino .670 on top and .680 on bottom.  I've had sling swivel studs put on it since this picture was taken.



awesome shotgun!  I have been wanting to get one just like it for turkey and duck hunting.  I think I am going to break down and get  one this year.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 10, 2010)

An over/under was my dream turkey gun for many years. My sidekick bought one 2 years ago, exact gun I looked at . . . . Traditions by Fausti 12ga ready for 3 1/2" shells, sweetest looking gun ever. But, the poa/poi is really effected with the stacked barrels and as of now after 2 springs with the gun, he's not so impressed. He has matching Indian Creeks tubes in each barrel, .670 in bottom and .650 in top. It patterns great but just a little high, then a little low. 

All my pics of it arent so great, the gun wasnt center piece.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 11, 2010)

Good lookin guns DonArkie


----------



## NwRedFisher (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been hunting with an O/U Stoeger Condor 1 for about 8 years. I have killed a pill of turkeys with it and I love it.


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 11, 2010)

i Inherited a winchester 101 last summer and I'm going to use it this season. It patterns awsome for a mod. and full.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 11, 2010)

flhunter82 said:


> i Inherited a winchester 101 last summer and I'm going to use it this season. It patterns awsome for a mod. and full.



Nice. Just don't get a wild hair and start modifying it for a turkey gun. Win 101's are too nice a shotgun for that. You'll regret it later. Get a Stoeger Condor or comparable gun for that purpose.


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 15, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> Good lookin guns DonArkie



Thanks both 12 ga. gun have a clear flat rubberized finish on the forearms & buttstocks. (Top & Bottom guns)


----------



## Klondike (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow Don you beat me to it.  I thought I was being a genius buying the stoeger 20 gauge and duracoating it.

You sir are visionary


----------

